# Metacomet trail: Provin Mt Westfield Ma



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

I picked up my bike from the shop on the way home from work, went home did a few things and then headed out onto my back yard trail as I call it. I managed to ride a little over an hour before i called it quits. The trail head is about a 3 minute ride up the street from my driveway. It is a moderately technical ride with loads of rocks, ledge, roots and steep climbs. I have ridden this trail many times as it is so close but tonight nothing went right. It was one of those, if something can go wrong it did go wrong rides. 

About 1 month ago I switched out my SPD clipless pedals for some Crankbrothers Acid pedals. I still cannot clip into them consistently and I was paying for it tonight. Climbs I usually clean were kicking my but because I couldn’t get one or both of my feet clipped in. Arrg! The winds from Tuesday night’s storms knocked down tons of branches from the trees, and they all seemed to find there way into my rear derailleur. Oh ya, did I mention that I went over the bars not once, but twice on tiny obstacles that an 8 year could get over.

The only saving grace to the ride was that I some how managed to clean two very technical rock faces that I have never cleaned before.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like a frustrating ride.  I hope you're able to get used to your new pedals soon.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a frustrating ride.  I hope you're able to get used to your new pedals soon.



just a little frustrating.

I think I may put my old pedals back on the bike for this weekend.


----------



## severine (Jun 13, 2008)

Ouch.  We all have off days.  At least you were close to home.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 13, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> just a little frustrating.
> 
> I think I may put my old pedals back on the bike for this weekend.



You bought new pedals? Shows how much I pay attention, heh.


----------



## Marc (Jun 17, 2008)

It might be because the tension on the new pedals is set too high... have you tried backing that off a bit?

Also using worn SPD cleats with new SPD pedals may potentially cause problems, but that's probably less likely.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2008)

Marc said:


> It might be because the tension on the new pedals is set too high... have you tried backing that off a bit?
> 
> Also using worn SPD cleats with new SPD pedals may potentially cause problems, but that's probably less likely.



My new pedals are not SPDs. The are Crank Brother Acids (eat beater style). They do not have any tension setions. I have had a few more rides on them since this thread started and I am getting used to them. I will say they do perform MUCH better in muddy conditions than my old SPDs. The egg beater style mechanism sheds dirt and mud really well.


----------

